#ubuntu-dz 2011-10-11
 * crack05 is away (Gone)
#ubuntu-dz 2011-10-12
<amine> hello world !
<amine> comment allez vous ?
#ubuntu-dz 2011-10-15
<mcmyt> Salut tout le monde
<mcmyt> !
#ubuntu-dz 2012-10-08
<ButterflyOfFire> Bonjour
#ubuntu-dz 2012-10-10
<Guest2525> slt
#ubuntu-dz 2012-10-13
<ButterflyOfFire> Bonjour
#ubuntu-dz 2013-10-08
<amine> salam alaykom :)
#ubuntu-dz 2013-10-12
<shel3over> ip is over :3 can anyone change the topic ? :3
<Off> mh ?
<nast> slt
